# Best MMO games on PROMMORPG.COM



## antiguazop (Feb 4, 2009)

Attention to all players <!-- w --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.tegutalk.com" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">www.tegutalk.com</a><!-- w -->, and those people who cannot without MMORPG. 
The new game portal PROMMORPG, soon opens new game servers: 
1. Rising Force Online (RF Online);
2. LineAge II;
3. Perfect World;
4. World of Warcraft;
All games are absolutely free, no playing players from administration. 
The newest games and the advanced equipment for them. 
Fast communication channels and reliable data centers. 
All can be found it on a game portal <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.prommorpg.com" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.prommorpg.com</a><!-- m -->


----------



## omgtaylorg (Feb 4, 2009)

I played the real world of warcraft for almost 5 years, controlled my life for a bit, but i must say its the best thing thats ever happened to me because i took the $900 i got from my account, bought a tegu and a 40gal and am building his 8x4x4 right now


----------



## Kharnifex (Feb 6, 2009)

lol, play EVE Online. it's fun. no free servers though, eve's all on ONE server. at the same time.


----------



## Markie (Feb 6, 2009)

Ahh I've always wanted to try WOW.. but I have a crazy "friend" that has not done ANYTHING with his life.... except WOW. Yeah.


----------



## omgtaylorg (Feb 6, 2009)

thats what it will do man, WoW takes over everything for that game...but i made 900 from my account like i said, which switched my addiction over to reptiles, taking alot of money to NARBC in Arlinton,Tx tomorrow and going on a spending spree, hope to get a few new things


----------



## Markie (Feb 6, 2009)

Man? I am no man. Lol.

Ahh the NARBC.. I wanted to go so bad.. but I cannot. Have fun there!!


----------

